# video-datei in java abspielen (SWING)



## anna (13. Sep 2006)

hallo Leute!

weiss jemand von euch ,wie man video-datei in java abspielen kann? auf ein Beispiel,würde ich mich sehr freuen  :wink: 

Gruss Anna


----------



## Wildcard (13. Sep 2006)

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/index.jsp


----------



## anna (13. Sep 2006)

gibt es dafür kein Beispiel? ich habe  zwar auf den Link reingekuckt .. habe aber  leider ganz wenig verstanden , da mein Englisch nicht so gut ist 

Anna


----------



## Wildcard (13. Sep 2006)

Beispiele sind auf der SUN Seite sicherlich genug zu finden, aber eben englisch.
Ich kann dir leider auch kein Beispiel geben, da ich JMF noch nie verwendet habe.


----------



## anna (13. Sep 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beispiele sind auf der SUN Seite sicherlich genug zu finden, aber eben englisch.
> Ich kann dir leider auch kein Beispiel geben, da ich JMF noch nie verwendet habe.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Sep 2006)

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/samples/samples/SimplePlayerApplet.java


----------



## anna (7. Okt 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/samples/samples/SimplePlayerApplet.java


die Klasse Player ist aber der Eclpise unbekannt!?


----------



## Xandro (7. Okt 2006)

Moin,

hast Du das JMF denn in Dein Projekt mit eingebunden und den import gesetzt?


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Okt 2006)

Schau auch mal hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7117


----------

